

Foursquare CEO says revenues grew 500% in Q1 2014, 600% In 2013 - kevinwdavid
http://techcrunch.com/2014/03/05/foursquare-revenues/

======
jgalt212
If Dennis Crowley spent half as much time trying to grow his biz as he does
courting the media, foursquare would not be the cautionary tale that it is
today.

